# just got my setup delivered, pictures and questions...



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 26, 2007)

Whats up everyone.

im excited, just got my organic dirty dozen grow set up from HTG supply
with the 600W Digital lights with MH and HPS bulbs, today.. Was delivered
fast.   I ordered it Thursday last week, got here today.  2 Business days.
wooowooooooh. Check out the pictures.

NE ways cleaning out my grow room, I noticed some cob webs
a small criter on the floor.  not sure what it is.  It escaped.
I assume its a little spider that makes cob webs.
Should I be worried?? are they MJ eaters??

Before I actually set up my room, should I BOMB it to kill any bugs
that may be in it?? or is that ultimately bad for the MJ??  
Spraying down teh area with "simple green" enough to clean??
its a inside roughed in bathroom, so I can't simply hose it down.

Also. Since this bathroom is roughed in with only a door and floor 
with light.  should I build it out, with ply wood and insulate it??
im not a carpenter or construction tuype... So it would be a 
big under taking to put up a Ceiling, walls and etc.

OR

Lining the area with  a TARP enough??

or am I over thinking it??

Room has a roughed in Bathroom vent. with no fan.
I can buy the fat at home depot, but it has no power leading 
to the VENT where the fan goes in.  Not sure how to hook one up.

cleaning out the room, I found my old Tettarium light set.
it holds one 4 foot florescent, and 3 bulbs sockets I probalby
can use for CFLs.  Can this be used also on my Grow??
Seedlings?  Veg??  or use it with the 600W light??  Or is that over 
kill?

Also.. The kit came with starter plugs.  Does that mean.. I can
take a seed and put it on top of it?? or bury it, then place
in the grow bags??

hopefully Dr chronic sends me my white rhino, ICE and blueberry and 
low ryder that i ordered soon.

Take a look at the pictures and all and any advice will be greatly appreciated.
:woohoo:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 26, 2007)

This is a picture of my roughed in bathroom air vent.

So i can just go to home depot and put a fan in that spot, right?
how do I wire it for power and on/off??

if you are an construction type.. 

HELP me out..


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

first it depends on the fan!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

That is actually the outside case of a 50CFM standard bathroom fan... its $20 at homedepot.. you can connect it to power cord and plug... or you can hard wire to to a switch... mine i just got cords off of lights that have the switch built in..and i hooked them up to the powerbar with everything else.. so i can timer them if need be..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 28, 2007)

:hubba: :hubba: 
I got my final supplies today and spent about 5 hours putting 
everything together.  YIIPEEEEEE....  In my first post you can
see where i started.

Went to home depot, got black plastic tarp, extention cords(12gauge)
and heavy duty surge protector, staple gun, razor, exhaust vent fan
and other various stuff.

I think i sealed my grow room pretty good.

Here are some pictures.

now all i need are some SEEEDS....  come on Dr Chronic

Lights are digital 600w and mounted the ballast on the wall.

And used duct tape to light/seal the door, 

 :woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like you're just about ready to go!  I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 1, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> NE ways cleaning out my grow room, I noticed some cob webs
> a small criter on the floor. not sure what it is. It escaped.
> I assume its a little spider that makes cob webs.
> Should I be worried?? are they MJ eaters??
> ...


 
A house spider eats other bugs, not MJ- maybe you are thinking of spider mites, but they are not the same thing, no no worries on that one. Spiders r our friends! (ICK)

I doubt there are any plant menacing life-forms in your bathroom so NO on bombing the room. Those bombs are full of nasty chemicals you don't need in a place where you intend to :smoke1: the stuff you grow in it. Looks like you are set up now, but between grows you you should get a big sponge, some dishwashing gloves, and wash things down with a 10% bleach solution. (Be sure to run your ventilation fan when you do this.) The bleach will sterilize the room, pots, etc & halt growth of any organisms introduced by the soil, etc. used in each grow,

BTW the room looks great & looking forward to seeing how those 4 strains do.


----------

